# Are you still saying Market? Or Play? Take the Poll!



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

​
*Do you use "Google PLAY" or are you stuck on "Market"*

I refuse to take your silly poll (Catch 22 Option)228.57%I refuse to say "Play"228.57%I hate "Play" but I know I'll have to start using it eventually. I say it with air quotes to show my disapproval228.57%I use "Play" and don't have any strong opinions about it114.29%I use "Play" because it makes me sound current00.00%I think "Play" is a cool name. So is iPod dock "Chesnut Hill Sound George" (That's a real thing)00.00%I disagree with #1. Can you start a daily poll?00.00%


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

*^^Take the poll^^*
I know. It sounds ridiculous.

We are now having these conversations:
Your buddy, "Where did you get that Unicorn Wallpaper?"
You, "On Play"
Your buddy, "You got it on the what now?"

But we say Wii and ipad without thinking about it
take the poll and say how you feel


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I still will probably say market fwiw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

_josh__ said:


> I still will probably say market fwiw


I know. It get old saying, 'download from play. The market is called play now"


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish I would be able to call it play store, but I say market out of habit.








Market sounds better, it just flows.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Market sounds better, it just flows.


Agreed. Rebranding is painful for everyone. I think they want to sound games focused?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

brainfire said:


> Agreed. Rebranding is painful for everyone. I think they want to sound games focused?


And also maybe less confusing.
When my non tech savy mom got her first android phone, she never opened it because she thought if was the market, as in the stock market


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

Google play just plain sounds horrid, it's newest update was also too slow.....my fix was run a restore to a previous miui backup I created, then before opening the market I went into root exp and deleted the updating file for market.

Google market 3.4.4 is the best running it's ever been on any updates and now I'm sticking with it for good!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

